# Joyetech ORNATE COILS



## Phillip868 (1/12/17)

Hi Guys,

Anyone know where to find the coils for the Joyetech Ornate : MGS Triple 0.15ohm

I have browsed a couple online stores but cannot for the life of me find the coils for sale...

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

